# H[Eldar] W[Guard, SM/Blood Angels and Necrons]



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello all, Im selling my Large eldar army, got blood angels and I really enjoy playing them much more due to fluff reasons. So here is what I am selling 
1 Farseer, warlock council, some more HQs that I forget the names, 5 wraith guard, 5 Wraith Blades, 20 Guardians, 20 Dire Avengers, 10 scorpions, 10 Howling Banshees, 11 Fire Dragons, 6 swooping Hawks,6 WarpSpiders , 3 War Walkers, 6 Wave Serpents, 1 Falcon, and one Wraith Lord. Also comes with Codex.

*Update* I Also have Eldar ulthran, Asurmen, Karandras, Fuegan and 3 Shining spears 

Im interested in selling them for a profit or also Trades. I would love to add to me Blood Angels, also would like to have some guard for allies and I also would like some Necrons as well. I could also be tempted with Grey Knights


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Here Is the ebay listing http://www.ebay.ca/itm/eldar-army-/201269970781?pt=Games_US&hash=item2edca0075d

If someone wants to trade or deal privately I have no problem taking the add of ebay


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Bump, also Would love a Necron trade


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey dude I have some marine/Blood angel stuff to sell if your interested?


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

still around


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi I have blood angels where are you based.


----------

